# Neues Forum mit dem Thema "LPI Zertifizierung" online...



## LPI Forum (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

wir haben vor kurzer Zeit ein neues Forum ins Leben gerufen. 
Es geht um die LPI-Zertifizierung (Linux Professional Institute). 
Also, wer Interesse hat, ist gerne dazu eingeladen  ... 


<---------------- Anfang NEWS ----------------> 

Das deutschsprachige Forum für alle, die sich auf die LPI-Zertifizierung (Linux Professional Institute) vorbereiten, wurde neu eröffnet. 

Unter anderem sollen auch grundsätzliche Themen, die sich mit Linux beschäftigen, nicht zu kurz kommen. Dieses Forum bietet eine Plattform zum Erfahrungen austauschen und dem gemeinsamen Lernen. Das Ziel dieses Forums soll sein, eine Kommunikations- und Informationszentrale zu schaffen, in der der User-dem-User hilft und auch erfahrene Linux-Anwender, LPI-Absolventen und Dozenten den Lernenden oder Hilfesuchenden zur Seite stehen. Auch bietet dieses Forum einen integrierten Chat, um Probleme schnell und direkt zu diskutieren oder kleine Dateien, z.B. Programmcode, per Filesharing auszutauschen. 

URL: www.lpi-forum.de 

<---------------- Ende NEWS ---------------->


----------

